# Rescue dogs being put in boarding kennels



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Does it damage them ?

A collegue got a rescue - had for a couple of months, and are going away, and have told me they want to put her in boarding kennels

I am thinking of offering to take her - although i really will struggle, juggling things, and i will have to get around my husband, as he cares for my dogs when i am at work. 

Will it set her back? will she feel like she is being abondoned again?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Depends on the dog and how it reacted to being in rescue kennels the first time around.

I worked in boarding kennels for 7 years, we had numerous rescues come in for stays, and there was only one where we advised the owner never to do it again (she ended up staying in the owners house she was so stressed).

The vast majority of dogs cope well with kennels. Some very nervous or over humanised ones will struggle.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

My dogs would not do well in kennels


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

My one wouldnt tbh - she would be in suicide watch, far too timid.
My other one, couldnt care less, as long as he had his creature comforts lol.

Thanks Non, i think i will talk to the bloke, and maybe say if there are problems, they can call me and i can take her.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

GillyR said:


> My one wouldnt tbh - she would be in suicide watch, far too timid.
> My other one, couldnt care less, as long as he had his creature comforts lol.
> 
> Thanks Non, i think i will talk to the bloke, and maybe say if there are problems, they can call me and i can take her.


Kennels should take a contact number of a friend or family should their be problems. Its one of those you wont know until you try situations.

Btw, 90% of people think their dogs wont cope


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Most dogs will cope well with kennels, but a few don't and to be honest a rescue that has come out of kennels could well do not going back for a while.

Personally, I feel that they should have thought about taking on a rescue and then after a few months going away and having to put the dog back in kennels, certainly when I was re-homing dogs, this is something I would ask, (are any holidays planned? and what about the dog?), as it can take up to 6 months even more, for a dog start to settle down in its new home and the more stability they have in that time the better.

Do they know how the dog coped in kennels when it was there? Was it a worrier or a barker?, were there any problems? They may find any improvements they have seen in the dog in the last 8 weeks of having it, may be lost if the dog goes back into kennels, but really it depends on the dog. 

Leaving the dog in a home with friends or family is still not ideal, but would be much better for the dog in the long run, especially if there are any separation or housetraining problems.

Kate


----------

